# !Techniker suchen Firmen für Projektarbeit!



## Rocco (6 September 2003)

Hallo,
wir sind angehende Techniker und suchen noch für eine Projektarbeit Firmen in der Nähe von Osnabrück oder Oldenburg.
Mögliche Projekte wären z.B. Maschinen umzuprogrammieren oder neu
zu programmieren.
Umgang mit Feldbus, Pro Tool kein Problem.
Start wäre Ende Januar 2004 bis zu den Osterferien jeweils 2 Tage in der Woche.
Mfg
Rocco


----------

